# Best Distance casting video on DVD?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

What distance casting video on dvd do u like the best? I'm interested in one for ideas for distance casting for fishing (practical) and not tournament distance casting.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Casting Video*

I have both Ron Arra's and Nick Meyer's(the first one) videos.
Both are good but I think Nick's is more step by step.
I haven't seen Neils yet but thinking of getting it.

CB


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like to find the one Rolland made. He told me last week I'd have to get it from Bill Kennedy ... or maybe he said it was Demonfish who had it? 

My damn mind's slippin'. 

Any one seen this video? Or know when I can get a copy?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I have
1) Nick Meyer's, "Fishing and Long Casting", video from Breakaway (pretty sure it cost $19.95) 
2) Neil Mackellow's "Reel Tuning and Going the Distance", - Blackbeard Productions (pretty sure it cost $29.95) 

-- Both are in tape format. I don't know whether DVD is available. 

I liked #1 much more than #2. It presented the the Unitech, Off the Ground, tournament Pendulum and fishing Pendulum casts (and maybe one other cast). I felt the verbal explanations as well as the visual examples were superior to #1.

I'm pretty sure #2 presented the same casts. Also if you have a conventional reel, you may find the Reel Tuning segment useful.

Blue Heron


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

#1 is available in DVD format as well. I liked it a lot and can't wait til the second one, which is rumored to be coming out soon.

Chump


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*link to dvd?*

Chump, can u tell me where the dvd is available, i only have a dvd player (no tv, just a computer).


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

chinookhead,

I got the Nick Meyer's, "Fishing and Long Casting", video from Breakaway. Here is the link. Looks like they have DVD also. 

http://breakawayusa.com/shop/videos.htm

Blue Heron


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Neal's is great!*

It is worth the price for the reel tuning alone. He goes over 4 or 5 "fishing" casting styles and why.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Chinookhead,

Yeah, like what Blue said. You can order it from Nick. I got mine from Cabelas because I was making a huge order once, and added it on. They don't have it anymore though (the DVD version). However, if you want the VHS version, it seems to be onsale at Cabelas. Reading the Breakaway forums, there seems to be another video coming out soon (within the month). Also, they've got some of the casts covered on their website. You can view it there as well.

Good luck,
Chump


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil Mackellow's "Reel Tuning and Going the Distance" video is availalbe on DVD. But it's only distributed through Veals mail order from the UK. 

https://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/Shore.html


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Keith White's site will keep you busy! There's a load of video clips on the forum and links to the X-Cast videos or DVD.

http://www.myfishcasting.org/TCN/index.php


----------

